# Chartering to Rhodes



## Titofai (Dec 24, 2004)

We intend to charter a bareboat from Kos to Rhodes, for the 2nd week of May 2005.
Does anybody has any hint for planning it? Some experience with greek charteres? Of course, boatcharteres abstain, please.
Tito


----------



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

hi Tito!
check www.sailingissues.com
you will find a lot of good stuff there, just like I did.
enjoy life!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

It is very early in the season so you might encounter some strong southerly winds. One week sailing will not allow you many options. A small trip to Vathy Kalymnos and Pserimmos to the north, and Nissyros (visit the volcano), definitely Symi and maybe Tilos to the south. Certainly you don''t have enough time to go west to Astypalea. You might even not have enough wind to sail. I gather it will be 40% each sailing and motoring and 20% motor-sailing. Don''t forget to report back your experience.
Fair winds


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

pls send your email 
-type of boat (sail or motor)
-size of boat
-when 
-preferred start harbour : athens or lavrion or lefkas

and I will send you an example priceinfo 
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Definitely go to Symi, other than Bonifacio, my favourite sailing destination in the whole of the Mediterranean! I sailed north from Kos up to Patmos then south to Rhodes and back up to Kos in August this year and had an amazing time! We booked with www.bluereefyachting.com who were excellent.


----------



## crewtvab (Nov 2, 2005)

try kiriacoulis. [email protected] They are the biggest and very good. I use them. Go to Simi. Its fantastic. Scott


----------

